# Kim Kardashian: Bootylicious



## jdepp_84 (Jul 2, 2007)

Attachment 34428

Attachment 34429

Attachment 34430

I found these pics of her at some store. I didn't know her booty was that big! Dang, will it ever stop growing? She is cute though


----------



## chocobon (Jul 2, 2007)

She is so pretty though!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 2, 2007)

Now I know how my booty looks from behind in pants like that. Thank goodness I do not have paparazzi following behind though.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 2, 2007)

Who is she??

Nevertheless those pants just aren't that flattering, but I wish I had a butt like that!!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

yucky

although she cant help it it freaks me out


----------



## macface (Jul 3, 2007)

I think shes so hot I love her.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm jealous. I've always wanted a butt like that. I guess I better do some more lunges.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, ditto on the "Who is she?"


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, ditto on the "Who is she?" She's basically known as one of Paris' BFF but her dad (who died) was on OJ's defense team. He was the one who was slack-jawed when the not guilty verdict came in.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 3, 2007)

whats wrong with her? If she was too skinny you would all chastise her..but she has some meat on her bones..yet she is "yucky"? I think she looks amazing and incredibly healthy.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 3, 2007)

is her butt fake?


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whats wrong with her? If she was too skinny you would all chastise her..but she has some meat on her bones..yet she is "yucky"? I think she looks amazing and incredibly healthy. Yah I have to agree with this. She looks like a real human being, which is gorgeous.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not going to make fun of her butt, because I'm a fat bottomed girl


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 3, 2007)

That booty goes on for days.

I think she's real pretty but she has had A LOT of plastic surgery done.

Not sure if it was posted:









Fixed lips, boobs, nose, lipo and supposely butt implants.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah, I am all for curvaceous, but the butt aint hers!!!! OT, my butt is bigger, lol


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

she dont look so hot in that B&amp;W pic.

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whats wrong with her? If she was too skinny you would all chastise her..but she has some meat on her bones..yet she is "yucky"? I think she looks amazing and incredibly healthy. since you were quoting me. thats my opinion i dont like asses.
now she could still have a big bum and be real skinny..(which she IS real skinny...like more skinny than most girls)doesnt have much to do with meat on the bones, because i have meat on my bones and i dont have an ass. also the only place she seems to have meat is in her ass anyway. sorry that i dont like asses! shes still beautiful..i just find her ass "yucky" and im entitled to feel so!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 3, 2007)

wow i think she great, althog her ass is a bit too much, if she did have implants(altho it does look it)

*looks in mirror at bum* hmm mines getting there lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 3, 2007)

I like her body! That booty should have it's own zipcode...It's nice. I don't like the Juicy Sweatsuit on her though....her booty looks a little lumpy in it??


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 3, 2007)

I like her booty! I wish I had a booty like that. I think it's actually just right for her frame. If I were a man I would go for her...She's totally my type!


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah, i think she's hot and so is her booty. well, her body in general is hot. big boobies, flat tummy, and nice booty.. haven't u guys seen her sex tape with ray j? okay now i sound like a lesbo.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 3, 2007)

she has a hot body, even though her ass is big. I think she's attractive. My ass doesn't look as good as that, LOL.

Seriously, though, As soon as I saw that pic I started humming 'I like big butts' haha, seriously, that woman is totally "little in the middle but she got much back"


----------



## bCreative (Jul 3, 2007)

She is cute.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whats wrong with her? If she was too skinny you would all chastise her..but she has some meat on her bones..yet she is "yucky"? I think she looks amazing and incredibly healthy. I agree.
I think she looks great. And its hard to look great in a velour jumpsuit.


----------



## Salope (Jul 3, 2007)

Kim is too hot for words. Even the plastic surgery bit is true, well at least she got a great plastic surgeon because she looks BANGIN.'


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 3, 2007)

I wonder why the blonde girl with her is wearing the same outfit.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 3, 2007)

lol dixie ! i wondered that too.

she looks cute.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whats wrong with her? If she was too skinny you would all chastise her..but she has some meat on her bones..yet she is "yucky"? I think she looks amazing and incredibly healthy. There is absolutely nothing wrong with her, I think she is soooo cute and im just admiring her booty! Mine is almost like that, but not as perfect, I wish it was like that though! Im jealous in other words





Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she has a hot body, even though her ass is big. I think she's attractive. My ass doesn't look as good as that, LOL.
Seriously, though, As soon as I saw that pic I started humming 'I like big butts' haha, seriously, that woman is totally "little in the middle but she got much back"








LOL! Totally true!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't like her booty. lol. It's fake anyway. And it distracts from the rest of her beauty, because that's all anyone sees.

It's like Pam Anderson's boobs. They're interesting, but not necessarily attractive. AND they pretty much define her.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she dont look so hot in that B&amp;W pic.


since you were quoting me. thats my opinion i dont like asses.

now she could still have a big bum and be real skinny..(which she IS real skinny...like more skinny than most girls)doesnt have much to do with meat on the bones, because i have meat on my bones and i dont have an ass. also the only place she seems to have meat is in her ass anyway. sorry that i dont like asses! shes still beautiful..i just find her ass "yucky" and im entitled to feel so!

Mk....


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That booty goes on for days.
I think she's real pretty but she has had A LOT of plastic surgery done.

Not sure if it was posted:

http://i10.tinypic.com/4qyyq6f.jpght...om/5ybuwax.jpg

Fixed lips, boobs, nose, lipo and supposely butt implants.

Really



I thought she was all natural! Oh well, still hot!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 3, 2007)

She is stunning; her figure looks weird in the first picture, but the others look fine.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like her booty. lol. It's fake anyway. And it distracts from the rest of her beauty, because that's all anyone sees.
It's like Pam Anderson's boobs. They're interesting, but not necessarily attractive. AND they pretty much define her.

glad im not alone.


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she dont look so hot in that B&amp;W pic.


since you were quoting me. thats my opinion i dont like asses.

now she could still have a big bum and be real skinny..(which she IS real skinny...like more skinny than most girls)doesnt have much to do with meat on the bones, because i have meat on my bones and i dont have an ass. also the only place she seems to have meat is in her ass anyway. sorry that i dont like asses! shes still beautiful..i just find her ass "yucky" and im entitled to feel so!


Obviously you can have your own opinion but what about her ass makes it yukcky? Just because it actually is visible.. I'm j/w.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

nah, it just looks fake..sticks out too much. i dont like HATE asses because girls with some kind of ass still look good, i duno, this just looked unnatural to me. and it doesnt look right for her size.


----------



## sexywhitetiger (Jul 4, 2007)

i think she is really pretty and like the big booty, so she can keep on rocking those sweat pants.


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 4, 2007)

ok ok all this butt talk aside i would like to know what she is doing wearing velour in July of 2007 hahaha!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

lol..yeah..i thinkit was mostly the pants that made me say yucky..i hate those suits gross..

and whys her friend wearing one as well.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh wow, that's one big booty, She has a pretty nice body though. It might just be those pants?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xEdenx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok ok all this butt talk aside i would like to know what she is doing wearing velour in July of 2007 hahaha! LOL!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 6, 2007)

she looks great


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2007)

bad pic of her


----------



## KaseyB (Jul 9, 2007)

Can I ask whats everyones fixation on these kind of women such as Pam Anderson and Kim that are mostly big breasted, booty, Nose jobs, ect....?? This world is so one way now where everyone just thinks beautiful means having big fake plastic boobs and blond hair? I'm not saying these women aren't pretty however people are mixing up what real beauty is as apposed to a "Plastic beauty Image" I guess I just have more respect for the stars that are natural and as my mom always taught me "Be happy with what god gave you".


----------



## KatJ (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW! That is a hot ass!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 9, 2007)

her ass gross


----------



## monniej (Jul 9, 2007)

she could be my little sister! lmao~


----------



## babyangel (Jul 13, 2007)

She is definately woking those sweat pants lol.



Babyangel


----------



## poca_ini (Jul 29, 2007)

I think shes one of the most beautiful women Ive ever seen. Her body is sick, she has great skin and features. Shes sexy.


----------



## jessi_kat (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah, I am all for curvaceous, but the butt aint hers!!!! OT, my butt is bigger, lol ya she has had butt implants done lol


----------



## nad4321 (Jul 31, 2007)

GORGEOUS...but fake


----------



## jenniferdav (Jul 31, 2007)

Baby got back!

~Jen


----------



## foxybronx (Jul 31, 2007)

Definitely butt implants.. I have seen before an after pics!

She is a gorgeous girl though


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## independentlabl (Jul 31, 2007)

j

oops


----------



## flychick767 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just because she has some "cush in her tush", as my hubby says, is no reason to say such mean things. I personally think her rear is very shaply althougth I will admit I think the green sweat pants do not offer the most flattering view of her rear.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, her body is hot, but I she's had a lot of work on it...if I could afford major plastic surgery, my a$$ would look like that too...LOL.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whats wrong with her? If she was too skinny you would all chastise her..but she has some meat on her bones..yet she is "yucky"? I think she looks amazing and incredibly healthy. Despite what alleged plastic surgery she's had, I have to agree that she looks very healthy. There's nothing wrong with curves =0]


----------



## Kimmi201 (Oct 22, 2007)

she looks hot n wuts ...all the plastic surgery..in that pic it just looks to me as if she got a nose job... a damn good one n looks like she needed it..and if her boobs were that big in such an old pic i dont think they're fake..shes gorgeous n has a great bod ..idk how anyone could not like booty thats just crazyyyy!!!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 22, 2007)

She is hot, love her face. Gorgeous girl.


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yucky
although she cant help it it freaks me out

Some of you guys are reminding me of the white girls in sir mixalot's big butts song.

"Like OMG becky. look at her butt, its like so big and....ew"

Give me a break. There are so many women who have behinds like that. Its about time someone is famous and beautiful and has curves, Real or fake. You can have an opinion. But as long as its something you would say to them to their face. You wouldnt go up to her and say "Your but looks yucky." She is gorgeous, and just about everything about her is beautiful. Her boobs look real, she had nice sized boobs before. Looks like the only change is a good bra. Stop hating.

Most ethnic minorities are shaped exactly like that if not more extreme, Im shaped like a pear lol. My top is a 38DD with small waist and i dont even know how big my hips are! Im tired of looking at women who look like pretty sticks.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That booty goes on for days.
I think she's real pretty but she has had A LOT of plastic surgery done.

Not sure if it was posted:

http://i10.tinypic.com/4qyyq6f.jpght...om/5ybuwax.jpg

Fixed lips, boobs, nose, lipo and supposely butt implants.

her boobs look big in the 1st pic anyway...and if that's a pic of her as a teen then it's likely her boobs have grown since then into the size they are now(i heard its when she was like 13 in that pic...she looks 13 there anyway)plus there you see the hips so it's like you can tell she had a butt anywayher nose isn't even that perfect it looks the same to me


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 23, 2007)

That is a great butt. Or at least my husband thinks so. And I have one just like it, and I know he likes mine.


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif her boobs look big in the 1st pic anyway...and if that's a pic of her as a teen then it's likely her boobs have grown since then into the size they are now(i heard its when she was like 13 in that pic...she looks 13 there anyway)plus there you see the hips so it's like you can tell she had a butt anywayher nose isn't even that perfect it looks the same to me The only thing i would say is that she had a nose job, if that. She was a little girl. She had pretty nice sized boobs for her age. And i agree that hips is something you definately grow into.

Anybody know what her race is?


----------



## mayyami (Oct 25, 2007)

thats huge.


----------



## sushi-gal (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anybody know what her race is?

Her dad is Armenian-American. dunno about mum.

Her booty is just a bit big but still sexy and healthy. much better than flat and saggy, right?


----------



## Anthea (Oct 26, 2007)

I think is that pic was taken in a nice pair of jeans her rear end would look a whole lot better. I think she looks good, I like curves.


----------

